# Chicks in pine shavings in a large crate should I still put in sand or something for



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I have 4 week old Brahmas and have them in a HUGE dog crate that I converted into a chicken brooder for the stage before they go out to the big coop. When changing their pine shavings I noticed them rolling around as if they were trying to give themselves a dust bath. I was wondering if it would be beneficial to put dirt or sand in there with them? Currently they are in my sunroom. My chickens out in the barn have a doggy pool with sand, dirt and demeatreous earth. Im sure I spelled that wrong but you know what I'm talking about hahaha. I also don't know as to what age it's ok to let them in that mixture either so any guidance you can provide is greatly appreciated. 

I really don't know what I would do without this forum. You guys are amazing!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't bother. They are just doing what is instinctive. As adults there's a valid reason to dust bathe, as peeps they're in a house where dust bathing is just a thing they do.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dont worry about spelling diatomaceous earth. Just refer to it as DE (caps,) we know what you're talking about.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Haha thanks dawg53. I figured you guys would and thanks Robin for always being there to answer all my crazy questions. I tried googling it first but didn't see anything on it. Thanks again guys for always being so helpful.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah shucks, it twasn't nothin'. That's why we're here, to share and to learn.


----------

